# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Xin mẫu Đồng Tùng Thu cúc Trúc Đông

## Hoangthangnghean

chẳng là em đang cần mẫu tùng cúc trúc mai như trong ảnh , file nổi .Bác nào có cho em xin cảm ơn và hậu tạ ạ . Thanks
mail: hoangthangbk51@gmail.com
 zalo :0974355166

----------


## CNC24H.COM

Mẫu của bác giống mẫu này bên em, bác down về nhé
https://cnc24h.com/mau-cat-plasma-cnc-tu-quy

----------

